# Samsung acquires Joyent



## gpatrick (Jun 17, 2016)

https://www.joyent.com/blog/samsung-acquires-joyent

Other than Samsung being a customer of Joyent, I'm unsure of Samsung's goal in this acquisition.

With additonal reading, it appears Samsung isn't buying Joyent to enter the Cloud provider business to compete against those already in business, but rather, Samsung is a huge consumer of Amazon and Microsoft Cloud services, so Samsung wants to leverage Joyent's Triton and Manta technologies for their mobile business which is relying more on big data and heavy computation.


----------

